# Game Thread, 11/15: Bulls at Suns , 9:30 Phoenix, TNT



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Place your bets!


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Will this be the game the Bulls leap out of their losing ways?











vs








Since it's TNT, we can expect Kenny and Charles to state the obvious, but with more class and style that you'll find on ESPN (except when Hubie's on camera. No one out classes Hubie).


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

Skiles to shuffle deck, as usual, as Bulls hit the road



> Since Michael Jordan and Scottie Pippen left town, the Bulls are 5-47 on the annual extended November trip that makes way for the circus at the United Center. The way the current team played in its last outing against the Raptors doesn't inspire much confidence for fortunes to change.
> 
> When coach Scott Skiles shuffles the deck Thursday night in Phoenix against the Suns, most likely replacing Tyrus Thomas with Andres Nocioni in the starting lineup, the change will mark the fourth time in the last four seasons the Bulls' coach has altered his lineup on this trip.
> 
> ...


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Phoenix 106
Bulls 92


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bulls 107
Phoenix 101


----------



## taco_daddy (Jun 13, 2004)

Ain't no way in the world the Bulls beat Phoenix. But then again, I said the same thing about the Pistons and somehow we lucked up and beat them. Still, ain't no way in the world we beat Phoenix!


<B>People who found this post helpful:</B> 10
<B>People who didn't find this post helpful:</B> 2


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

Bulls are losing this one, in fact i'm sparing myself the misery of watching so I can chill with my girlfriend and get laid.

so that means...

me- 1
bulls- 1


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Let's get Nashty.


----------



## Bulls96 (Jun 25, 2003)

Sorry folks… 

Suns 104
Bulls 87


----------



## -33- (Aug 6, 2002)

I have Phoenix -9 and UNDER 204 on Bodog


----------



## narek (Jul 29, 2005)

I hate these west coast games. I fall asleep if I try and stay up and watch, and if I go to bed, I wake up wondering how they're doing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bad turnover on our first offensive possession. Great.

Amare gets fouled on the other end by Wallace.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Amare splits the free throws.

Noc takes it to the hoop but can't drop it in.

Nash turns it over, Deng scores on the other end.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon hits a two.

Amare gets a bucket and the foul on Wallace. #2 for him.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

That was two bad passes in a row from Kirk.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Amare hits the FT. 6-4 Suns.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Hmm.. Bell is playing eh? Good for my fantasy.. not good for anything else...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Marion misses a wide-open three (thank goodness).

Deng takes it to the hole - goaltend on Amare!

6-6.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc is getting to the rim but not finishing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc with a turnover leading to a fast break score for Marion.

13-6 Suns with 7:41 to go in the 1st.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Uh oh..


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Sometimes Noc is so dumb.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Starting Noce over Tyrus does WHAT exactly?

Starting Joe Smith over Wallace would have actually been a good move. Good work, Skiles. Kiss his butt some more.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nash takes it right in for two.

Noc seems to be taking just about every shot so far. The aggression is nice, but he needs to make those.

A couple of open looks missed by the Bulls with an offensive board in between.

Suns miss on the other end, Noc had Nash on him and was able to score.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Tyrus in for Noc.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

17-12 after Gordon pulls up for a jumper.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Solid start for Big Ben.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Apparently one of those fouls earlier was on Gordon, not Wallace.

Meanwhile, Tyrus fouls Grant Hill (who proceeds to make both FTs).


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace makes both FTs.

Duhon is in for Kirk.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Smith in for Wallace.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Smith immediately hits a jumper.

19-16 Suns.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng pulls up and hits a jumper.

19-18 Suns.

Travel on Skinner at the other end. Bulls ball with 2:55 to go. Commercial break.


----------



## Zdamort (Jul 12, 2007)

Why do Kirk and Gordon suck? Why is Joe Smith better than Wallace(Who isnt playing TOO horrible..yet)?

I'm still wondering what Noce over Tyrus in the starting lineup was supposed to accomplish.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng getting a slew of extra chances and he finishes inside!

20-19 Bulls.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Diaw's uncontested shot goes in.

21-20 Suns.

Duhon is left alone for an open look and bricks it.

Blocking foul on Thomas on the other end.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Hmm not bad... I hope Deng doesn't start settling for jumpers..


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Scratch that. Foul on Duhon.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc turns what would've been another Kirk turnover into a basket - but Bell hits a three at the other end to pull some of the fun out of it.

Bulls keeping up with the Suns, but still missing a lot of open looks.

26-22 Suns after the 1st.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Another dumb play from Kirk. What is he thinking these days?


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

I really don't think I'm staying up for this whole thing.. as much as I'd like to...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Amare fouls Gordon thirteen seconds in. Non-shooting.

Gordon hits another jumper.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon is looking good out there. Draws a foul, just missed the shot too.

Gordon hits both FTs.

26-26.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Barbosa hits the wide-open three.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon off on the jumper.

Bell misses a three.

Smith shoots it over Diaw but can't hit.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Stoudemire misses from point-blank range but was fouled by Noc.

Misses the first FT, hits the second.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk pulls up and bricks.

Hill does the same on the other end but scores.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

My dislike for Kirk keeps growing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon launches a J and hits.

Noc slashes to the hoop and scores!

Smith gets called for a blocking foul on the other end and we go to commercial.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

lgtwins said:


> My dislike for Kirk keeps growing.


He doesn't look like he came to play tonight. Not offensively, in any case.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk's talking about the Kobe rumors. "It's gotta be over. We gotta put all distractions aside, it's part of the job."


----------



## Salvaged Ship (Jul 10, 2002)

Hinrich is such a bad shooter. Please deposit his butt on the bench and super glue it there...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gardner's in the game.

Gordon misses a shot, but we get the offensive board.

Deng misses a shot, Marion rebounds - fast break score for Hill from Barbosa.

36-32 Suns.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Thomas Gardner in?!! Or is that Yahoo screwing up..


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Ben Gordon is down and was clutching his right knee.

Don't be serious, don't be serious, don't be serious.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon banged knees with Gardner. Hopefully he's alright.

Duhon in for Gordon.

Duhon/Gardner/Deng/Noc/Smith


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Knee-to-knee. Ouch.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace checks in for Joe.

38-32 Suns after two FTs.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gardner misses a wide-open three, but lays it up off a nice dish from Deng.

Phoenix answers right back at the other end.

Noc scores.

42-36.


----------



## darlets (Jul 31, 2002)

not a great start for gardner.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng is looking like his old self tonight.

We gotta get our defense in gear, though.

Wallace saves it...to Marion.

Grant Hill is going nuts.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Dumb, dumb, dumb.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Shot clock violation on the Suns.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace with two FTs coming up.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Why our guards all try to needle thtough the pass into the jam?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

I've gotta run and get some food, hopefully the Bulls play well in this brief bit that I miss out on.

Meanwhile, score pre-departure is: 47-38

We'll see how they do while I'm out.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I will start it.

KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE! KOBE!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Jesus... Barbosa is on FIRE


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I hate the lobe pass from Kirk everytime he did.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!
Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!
Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!


----------



## Hodges (Apr 28, 2007)

Forget Kobe. I want Barbosa. ;-)


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Kenny and Barkley know the score.

I love THE HAWK, but the leader needs to be a player that plays.

The Bulls have *nothing* going on in the paint. Nothing.

Also, it does not matter if you are 10 deep with average to above average (but not all-star level) players. Only 5 guys are on the floor.

Barkley is stunned Paxson didn't trade for Garnett or Gasol.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Barkley is stunned Paxson didn't trade for Garnett or Gasol.


Why?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GB said:


> Why?


Bulls need a star that can draw a double team.

Just get the ATS out of the way and we can move on. Thanks.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

If Pax pulls a trade, I'm not sure a big man helps us more than a true PG who can run the offense and penetrate does.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Just get the ATS out of the way and we can move on. Thanks.



No need for that, K4E.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Ouch. Terrible shot from Ben Wallace.

Doug Collins questions his effort and passion.

Marv says the Bulls have not seen much passion from Wallace since be joined the team.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> Bulls need a star that can draw a double team.
> 
> Just get the ATS out of the way and we can move on. Thanks.



ATS?

I've still seen no evidence that either of those players teams were ready to deal and Paxson said no.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Suns go 13-10 while I'm away.

Could be better, could be worse.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Wallace makes me want to punch something.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Ouch. Terrible shot from Ben Wallace.
> 
> Doug Collins questions his effort and passion.
> 
> Marv says the Bulls have not seen much passion from Wallace since be joined the team.


I never liked Wallace, and hated losing Chandler basically for him... and commentators saying this just infuriates me further.. I've tried to stay positive about the guy, but yeah... wearing thin.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Deng cleans up the Gordon miss, but we can't stop 'em on the other end.

Timeout Bulls. 64-52 Suns.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I really don't see they turn it around this year.

We are basically overachieving team with bunch of average-talented, hard-working group of player. 

Hard-working can get you only so far. 

We lack true NBA star talent. Nom we lack talent, period.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> We are basically overachieving team with bunch of average-talented, hard-working group of player.
> 
> Hard-working can get you only so far.


Welcome to the club lgtwins. I'm glad you finally came around.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

No-no-nocioni!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

It's really getting to the point where you wonder what the hell to do with Wallace. Can't bench him. Can't play him and win. Ick.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon nails the three!

65-57 Suns.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon's got 18 now. We need a strong 4th from him (and a continued strong 3rd).


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

These threes are just crushing.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Welcome to the club lgtwins. I'm glad you finally came around.


I still don't like your poking fun at my Bulls, K4E.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> It's really getting to the point where you wonder what the hell to do with Wallace. Can't bench him. Can't play him and win. Ick.


What did they do to Jalen Rose and Tim Thomas?

(we likely would not be able to do a jalen type trade with wallace. wallace is much, much, much worse than jalen was with the Bulls)


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

That the Bulls are in this one shows just how much of a fluke that Toronto game was.

Down 6.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Bad pass. Youch.

74-66 with 3:41 left in the 3rd.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Kirk and Big Ben are two of worst Bull right now.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

What is the matter with Gordon throwing that lazy pass?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nice feed to Thomas for the dunk!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> What did they do to Jalen Rose and Tim Thomas?
> 
> (we likely would not be able to do a jalen type trade with wallace. wallace is much, much, much worse than jalen was with the Bulls)



Well, Jalen was traded. I would dispute that Wallace is much, much, much worse. He's just different. Jalen scored much better, but suuuuuuucked. If Wallace were to regain the pep in his step defensively for a stretch, he might be dealable.

Obviously the Tim Thomas thing isn't analagous. Thomas didn't ant to practice and was only on a one year deal if I recall. Ben we're stuck with for a while.


Honestly, I don't have any big problem with Wallace, other than not playing up to his salary. I'm happy to play Tyrus and Noah more and play Wallace 20 minutes a night. I'm just wondering whether his ego would allow for it, let alone the Bulls wanting to prove they spent their money wisely.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Absolutely lovin' this Steve Kerr vid.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Nothing average about this 5's defense.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

75-72 Suns - we're closing the gap!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Steve Kerr is just great.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Agreed with the Collins - this is an awesome five, especially against Phx.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni drives to the hoop and draws the foul!

Only hits 1 of 2, though.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Silence is wonderful.

It'll end if the Suns go on a run.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Captain Kirk ties the game!


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

Great Q3. Excited to see the finish of this one.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

75-75 going into the 4th.

Let's win this one, Bulls!


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Nice Comeback!!!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Tie game.

We've got the talent -- it's just a matter of things shaking out.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

54 of our 75 from Gordon, Nocioni, and Deng.

We can win this game.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

Hope they win, but even if they don't I think they've found something. If they can do this against Detroit and Phoenix, they can do it against anyone.

Later.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

jnrjr79 said:


> Well, Jalen was traded. I would dispute that Wallace is much, much, much worse. He's just different. Jalen scored much better, but suuuuuuucked. If Wallace were to regain the pep in his step defensively for a stretch, he might be dealable.


Jalen was productive with the Bulls and had a couple of productive years with the Raptors post trade. We wasn't good enough to be "the man" on a good NBA team, and he was being paid as such, and had a swagger to him that turned the Chicago fans off. Wallace is downright brutal. He suuuuuuucks. If you think Jalen suuuuuuucked, then I can't imagine what word you would use to describe Paxson's folly.





> Obviously the Tim Thomas thing isn't analogous. Thomas didn't ant to practice and was only on a one year deal if I recall. Ben we're stuck with for a while.


Well, TT can still play in actual NBA games. Ben Wallace is an embarrassment.

I'm just trying to answer your question. They could send him home. (TT) They could trade him. (Rose) They could just bench the guy. (not likely, that would make management look very, very foolish)




> I'm happy to play Tyrus and Noah more and play Wallace 20 minutes a night. I'm just wondering whether his ego would allow for it, let alone the Bulls wanting to prove they spent their money wisely.


Why give Wallace 20 minutes, other than just hoping he somehow becomes the old Ben Wallace? He should not be playing right now. He's that bad.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Thomas gets blocked by Amare, but gets it back and goes again and draws the foul.

Keep up the energy, Bulls!

Tyrus makes 1 of 2.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GB said:


> Hope they win, but even if they don't I think they've found something. If they can do this against Detroit and Phoenix, they can do it against anyone.


This is what we're reduced to in Paxson year 5.

A loss is a plus?




> Later.


You should stick around... Suns are falling apart. TT is giving us a spark.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Charge on Amare - good D, Tyrus!


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

The game K4?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Amare fouls Tyrus off the ball! Tyrus is getting in his head!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni for 3!!!


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

GB said:


> Tie game.
> 
> We've got the talent -- it's just a matter of things shaking out.


WE've got the talent. No doubt. Just average NBA talent. What makes different so far is that we have hard-working average NBA talent.

I am rooting for them. I am just saying hard-working can get you only so far.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Dang. Tyrus got beat bad on that one.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> Jalen was productive with the Bulls and had a couple of productive years with the Raptors post trade. We wasn't good enough to be "the man" on a good NBA team, and he was being paid as such, and had a swagger to him that turned the Chicago fans off. Wallace is downright brutal. He suuuuuuucks. If you think Jalen suuuuuuucked, then I can't imagine what word you would use to describe Paxson's folly.


My contention is Jalen scored points while driving the Bulls into the ground. That's entirely debatable, I know. 

Wallace was pretty good last year and has been bad through a handful of games this year. If he keeps this up, it'll be terrible. But that's not a fait accompli yet.





> Well, TT can still play in actual NBA games.


He can? I guess. Kinda. He sucks. 





> Why give Wallace 20 minutes, other than just hoping he somehow becomes the old Ben Wallace? He should not be playing right now. He's that bad.



You're spot on. You give him 20 minutes because you know unless something entirely bizarre has happened, he can't truly be this bad if he's healthy.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

kukoc4ever said:


> This is what we're reduced to in Paxson year 5.
> 
> A loss is a plus?
> 
> ...


It shows that our team is not the crapfest they've shown in our losses so far. There are plenty on this board who seem to believe so.

I'm not real concerned with all this politickin', I just want a win tonight.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

GB said:


> The game K4?


http://www.basketballforum.com/chic...ulls-suns-9-30-phoenix-tnt-5.html#post5086630


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Noc drives and draws the fifth foul on Amare!

Nocioni is playing well tonight, even if his shot's been a bit wonky.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk hits the J!


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> I am rooting for them. I am just saying hard-working can get you only so far.


I agree.

TT is a top notch NBA talent. We just have to develop him.

Nice take by Duhon.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

2nd chance opportunities HUGE for us.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon hits two free throws to put us up 85-83, but Diaw scores on the other end and we're tied again.


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

kukoc4ever said:


> http://www.basketballforum.com/chic...ulls-suns-9-30-phoenix-tnt-5.html#post5086630



That was a halftime discussion and was a serious question -- yours is flat out ignoring a good game where your team is supposedly doing well is favor of GM-bashing.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

GB said:


> [strike]You are one immature pathetic piece of crap.[/strike] C'mon guys - you too k4e. - KJ


Both of you should take this to PMs.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Where's Deng this second half by the way..?


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Here comes tired Chicago Bulls.


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lol


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Youch. Turnovers and threes'll be the death of us.

93-87 Suns with 5:59 to go.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Battle of two moderators going on along with the game?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

ballafromthenorth said:


> Where's Deng this second half by the way..?


Good question. Deng's gone down while Kirk's gone up.

We need 'em both, though. Some big shots from Gordon, too.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Didn't Barbosa beat us on a buzzer beater last year.. *knock on wood*


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

yes and he conti to light us up.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Duhon/Gordon/Kirk/Noc/Deng is our lineup right now.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nash gets called for the reach-in this time around.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Collins says the Bulls are hurt by not being able to dump the ball the post.

Its amazing how much further below the rim the Bulls play compared to the Suns, especially when TT is out of the game.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Tired Chicago Bulls is going down.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Yowza. Bad run for the Bulls right now. 10 point lead for Phoenix with 4:01 to go.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

What is that, Kirk?


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon throws it away, has to foul Nash as he drives to the hoop.

Not the way to get back into it, guys. We need buckets and D, we don't get 'em in the next few possessions, it's over.


----------



## jnrjr79 (Apr 18, 2003)

This is disgusting.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Another dumb, lazy pass from Ben.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Hinrich hits the three!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk's shot looks to be coming back. I hope it sticks.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Nocioni drives, but can't get the roll. That would've helped. We're running out of time.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

106-98 with 2:04 to go.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Collins: "The Bulls have shown some signs tonight but there are no moral victories for a team that won 49 games."

I think Doug Collins knows what he is talking about.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Gordon draws the foul - two shots. 1:45 remaining.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Barbosa owns Gordon everytime they match against each other.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

106-100 now.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Turnover on the Suns - c'mon Bulls!


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Kirk! AGGHAGHGHAHGAGHGHGHGHGHGHG!

:banghead:


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

It's over now. Dang.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Collins: "The Bulls have shown some signs tonight but there are no moral victories for a team that won 49 games."
> 
> I think Doug Collins knows what he is talking about.


Hey, moderator. WE got ear too.

You don't have to repeat any negative jab at my Bulls here. We know where you stand. Stop the freaking thing.


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

This is a bloodbath.

Even if moral victories mattered, I'm not sure this is one anymore.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Pike sighting.

Sadly, that didn't cheer me up one bit.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Thanks pax's.I will forever say that until a trade is made to improve the team,this is all his fault.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

That was some really stupid shot by Kirk.


----------



## ballafromthenorth (May 27, 2003)

Goodnight all...


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

Free throws and possession for the Suns there. Blech city.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

112-102 final score.

1-6. Hinrich jersey: 1-1.

Phooey.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

Skiles substitutions killed us tonight. Through out the 4th qtr I kept wondering "Where's Gordon?". Momentum was on our side to begin the 4th and Phx was struggling. Instead of going for the kill fully knowing our crunch time struggles...Skiles inexplicably decided to keep Duhon in for the half the 4th qtr while Gordon rotted on the bench. Our offense predictably fell apart and Phx eventually found their rhythm.
Skiles also played Wallace too much...Tyrus too little. This loss is on him.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

23/9 for Deng, but he disappeared at the end.
24 for Gordon, but stupid turnovers.
17/7 for Kirk, but he had an awful first half and made some terribly stupid plays in the second.
10 rebounds for Wallace, but he didn't really make a difference.

We got beat, plain and simple.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

Yo i'm sick of reading this is skiles fault.This is JOHN PAXSONS FAULT! he made this team and failed to get a post threat,skiles is just playing the cards he was dealt.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

I am kind of beginning to worry about the moral of our group as a whole. This horrendous start has diferent psybhological impcat on their psyche this year because it was not suposed to be like this. And they really believed that. And that is the essence of the problem.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

ballerkingn said:


> Yo i'm sick of reading this is skiles fault.This is JOHN PAXSONS FAULT! he made this team and failed to get a post threat,skiles is just playing the cards he was dealt.


It's Skile's and Paxon's fault. Better?


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

Barkley: "They need to make a trade. They are too small. I criticized them last year for not trading for Garnett or Gasol. You don't live by the jump shot, you die by the jump shot. This team does not play with any passion or emotion."


----------



## someone (Jul 17, 2007)

lgtwins said:


> Battle of two moderators going on along with the game?


KJ's got control of the situation :biggrin:


----------



## kukoc4ever (Nov 20, 2002)

lgtwins said:


> I am kind of beginning to worry about the moral of our group as a whole. This horrendous start has diferent psybhological impcat on their psyche this year because it was not suposed to be like this. And they really believed that. And that is the essence of the problem.


I agree with much of this.

This team got by on solid attitude, jib and effort.

Whatever was going on here the last couple of years jib wise seems to be gone. Let's hope they get it back.


----------



## JerryWest_44 (Nov 16, 2007)

lgtwins said:


> Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe! Kobe!



Nov 2, 2007

Lakers 119
Suns 98

Kobe's staying.


----------



## lgtwins (May 18, 2004)

kukoc4ever said:


> Barkley: "They need to make a trade. They are too small. I criticized them last year for not trading for Garnett or Gasol. You don't live by the jump shot, you die by the jump shot. This team does not play with any passion or emotion."


I got ears. We got ears. ANd we know YOU got ears.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

lgtwins said:


> I got ears. We got ears. ANd we know YOU got ears.


Not everybody's got TNT, lgtwins. I understand where you're coming from, but k4e's entitled to post the quotes from TNT's coverage.

You don't have to agree with the negativity of all of it if you don't want to.


----------



## ballerkingn (Nov 17, 2006)

lgtwins said:


> It's Skile's and Paxon's fault. Better?


No just pax's,What could skiles do he has no offensive players or go to guys to throw the ball into.What is he surpose to do with no post players.


----------



## knicksfan89 (Jan 6, 2005)

what is wrong with the bulls and heat this season? sure I don't support them but what is wrong with you you should have done better but as a knicks fan I say this. the suns are on fire right now and they will roll to the finals this year


----------



## CowboyBebop (Mar 20, 2006)

I don't mean be rude but, :laugh:


----------



## GB (Jun 11, 2002)

King Joseus said:


> Not everybody's got TNT, lgtwins. I understand where you're coming from, but k4e's entitled to post the quotes from TNT's coverage.
> 
> You don't have to agree with the negativity of all of it if you don't want to.


I think the poster was asking for balance.

There were plenty of positive quotes Collins made (during that awesome Bulls run) about their talent and about what he thought of their prospects for this season.


----------



## King Joseus (May 26, 2003)

GB said:


> I think the poster was asking for balance.
> 
> There were plenty of positive quotes Collins made (during that awesome Bulls run) about their talent and about what he thought of their prospects for this season.


I acknowledge your point, sir (and agree).


----------



## chifaninca (May 28, 2002)

Balance. There will be no balance because this roster was purposefully or idiotically made unbalanced.

However, I'm willing to forgive that transgression, if Paxsuck can remove the blight of sight that is Ben Wallace in a Bulls Uniform. 

Until then....or a ten game win streak (I'm easy to apease)I say - Let there be no balance.


----------

